# C2 motorsport +09 software before Christmas :D



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Spoke to Chris at C2 today. He was hoping to get this software finished before christmas; thus we can have a nice christmas present. 
I am in for one with an SRI. 
Just want to thank Chris at the rest of the C2 Motorsport team for not giving up on the 2.5L community, and making some awesome products for us. :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

:thumbup: ty to everyone involved in the 2.5 motor. it is fun having another vw to toy with.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Agree for 2.5l support :thumbup: But this tread is useless without results :thumbdown:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

its about time for this to come.... unitronic is still a bit tempting since my local vw dub tuner does it and it is only 3 miles away. c2 will probably be worth the drive though and cheaper and not have to take out the dam ecu which means lower installation cost and will be easier to hide from dealer. I am wondering if you will be able to change modes like 87 ,93, stock, like the last one through the wiper stalk.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup: for C2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

:thumbpup: :thumbup: unitronic


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

eatrach said:


> Spoke to Chris at C2 today. He was hoping to get this software finished before christmas; thus we can have a nice christmas present.
> I am in for one with an SRI.
> Just want to thank Chris at the rest of the C2 Motorsport team for not giving up on the 2.5L community, and making some awesome products for us. :thumbup:


can't wait!!!:beer::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

Seriously I have been waiting on this for 3 years. So awesome that it is coming to fruition. Funny thing is, someone is looking to buy mycar, so I may end up getting a 2012 United Gray, 2.5. I wonder if the software will include 2012 cars as well?

Anyone?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

no I dont think 2012 will be out for a bit


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

Spoke to Pippy Longstockings today, she said we're all getting hair braids for Christmas. :snowcool:


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

i got my rabbit tuned with c2 after i got it tuned with ap_. I really really like the C2, it's nothing i don't need and plenty of GO! Love the fact that when i asked them if they had license plate frames for sale they simply went, "no, but we'll send you a t-shirt". week later, t-shirt and four C2 stickers show up in my mailbox. Awesome dudes, awesome product, awesome prices. Love the support for the motor itself and customer service is top notch. can't say enough great things about those guys.  much love!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

playsguitars said:


> i got my rabbit tuned with c2 after i got it tuned with ap_. I really really like the C2, it's nothing i don't need and plenty of GO! Love the fact that when i asked them if they had license plate frames for sale they simply went, "no, but we'll send you a t-shirt". week later, t-shirt and four C2 stickers show up in my mailbox. Awesome dudes, awesome product, awesome prices. Love the support for the motor itself and customer service is top notch. can't say enough great things about those guys.  much love!


We have talked about getting plate frames but don't think many people would care to buy them. But thank you! We are glad you joined the C2 family!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

jason, 
I don't mind getting a license plate frame~of course, that is after i get a tune 
so how far are we?


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a University Alumni plate frame, so I wouldn't want that. But definitely some stickers once I get the tune!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

eatrach said:


> jason,
> I don't mind getting a license plate frame~of course, that is after i get a tune
> so how far are we?


Maybe I will have to talk to Chris more about this. 



bward584 said:


> I have a University Alumni plate frame, so I wouldn't want that. But definitely some stickers once I get the tune!


Ask for plenty of them! We aren't stingy!!!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe I will have to talk to Chris more about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask for plenty of them! We aren't stingy!!!


i don't mind getting a sticky, 1, 2, or even 3 to go on my cat :laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ok Chris and Jason, I am counting the days. anything yet? :laugh:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

This still on schedule? I guess pricing and etc. hasn't been announced yet?


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in for the 2009 software too. The potential buyer flaked out on my car. I'm kind of glad, I really like my Black Uni Wabbit.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Man I can't for the '09 as well


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Adam Pristas said:


> I'm in for the 2009 software too. The potential buyer flaked out on my car. I'm kind of glad, I really like my Black Uni Wabbit.


 i am happy you are keeping it. :thumbup:


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

eatrach said:


> i am happy you are keeping it. :thumbup:


Yeah, me too. I listed it on craigslist to see if it would sell. I listed it for a silly high price figuring that no one would bite, but someone did... I was already looking at a 2012 United Gray, but I'm happy to stay with my 09 car, especially now that C2 is coming through for us. I've already emailed Black Forest Industries to set up an appointment for late December. 

To C2:

Please, please please make the programs switchable through the cruise stalk. And I'm in for 93 octane with exhaust and intake!!!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ok, the countdown begins


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Happy December! Please keep us updated...hopefully this month brings good news for many


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Adam Pristas said:


> To C2:
> 
> Please, please please make the programs switchable through the cruise stalk. And I'm in for 93 octane with exhaust and intake!!!


Cruise stalk? This isn't APR


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

vr6-kamil said:


> Cruise stalk? This isn't APR


My bad, I thought that C2 had done this for other tunes. Do they allow for program switching in any other fashion? Or is it, you get what you get?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Adam Pristas said:


> My bad, I thought that C2 had done this for other tunes. Do they allow for program switching in any other fashion? Or is it, you get what you get?


It's usually get what you get but they do offer a race file, short runner intake manifold and other files to pick


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

:thumbup: C2 :thumbup:


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> its about time for this to come.... unitronic is still a bit tempting since my local vw dub tuner does it and it is only 3 miles away. c2 will probably be worth the drive though and cheaper and not have to take out the dam ecu which means lower installation cost and will be easier to hide from dealer. I am wondering if you will be able to change modes like 87 ,93, stock, like the last one through the wiper stalk.


This is the post that made me think there was a wiper stalk switching. I was wondering where I got that notion from... 

In other news, a little elf told me that he saw a 2009 Rabbit running a 93 octane program. It won't be long now... the little elf also said wait for the official announcement before calling C2 or your installer. But I heard him exclaim, ere he flew out of sight, "Happy Christmas to all, and to all a possible holiday sale!":laugh::snowcool::beer:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

santa is coming to town.


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

and he's bringing shattered hopes and dreams. :snowcool:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

rod_bender said:


> and he's bringing shattered hopes and dreams. :snowcool:


You're breaking my heart


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

rod_bender said:


> and he's bringing shattered hopes and dreams. :snowcool:


well, he got me some spacers thus far :laugh:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I just emailed Chris @ C2 yesterday to follow up on the status. He said that the stage 1 NA is completed for 2009+. hopefully this christmas the rest of the files will be completed.
about time:thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nickbeezy said:


> I just emailed Chris @ C2 yesterday to follow up on the status. He said that the stage 1 NA is completed for 2009+. hopefully this christmas the rest of the files will be completed.
> about time:thumbup:


 :thumbup: nice


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Stage 2 probably needs a high flow cat. Right?. I wanna get a 93 octane tune.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

can't wait to get chipped !!


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

C2 has no idea how even change a product number from their previous software provider to pass it off as their own ... what the hell makes you think the're going to break the the security and put useful code on a motor / ecu that is significantly more complicated?

Lets see some concrete proof to show otherwise. :beer: Prove me wrong... I suspect you can't and therefore call :bs:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

what does that mean? are you suggesting that they can't tune a Mk6?:screwy:


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> what does that mean? are you suggesting that they can't tune a Mk6?:screwy:


Your reading comprehension does not fail you ... Show me an 09+ 2.5L car running C2 software.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

JLourieR32 said:


> Prove me wrong... I suspect you can't and therefore call :bs:


I suspect a few weeks will prove you wrong. My bet is on Chris/C2.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

JLourieR32 said:


> Your reading comprehension does not fail you ... Show me an 09+ 2.5L car running C2 software.


apparently your reading comprehension does not fail you either. Need to read the thread headline


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I smell a Troll, JLourie.
All 30-some posts are worthless criticism of vendors and other enthusiasts.


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

zevion said:


> I suspect a few weeks will prove you wrong. My bet is on Chris/C2.


Good thing this isn't Vegas.



eatrach said:


> apparently your reading comprehension does not fail you either. Need to read the thread headline


Nope, I know there is no software for the car he is talking about ... he seems to be the one that's confused. Apparently you need to work on your reading comprehension?



DriveVW4Life said:


> I smell a Troll, JLourie.
> All 30-some posts are worthless criticism of vendors and other enthusiasts.


Not exactly ... I've got a number of very helpful and technical posts. Don't get your panties in a knot because I see C2 for what they are ... bunch of crooks and liars. Think we'll see that SRI dyno before Christmas? I'm not holding my breath... I suggest you don't either ... well, actually, maybe you should, one less C2 fanboy will do this world good.

It's going to take more than hopes, dreams and unicorn farts to get this vaporware to show up.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

You don't fool me, JLourie..


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

DriveVW4Life said:


> You don't fool me, JLourie..


Oh great, Detective VW is on the case. You used the search feature to see my posts. You're well on your way now. Watch out Scotland Yard! Not much to hide or prove. I mostly lurk but call out idiocy when I see it. And boy, the force is strong with you. 

Funny that I 'don't fool you' but C2 can. They're just smoke and mirrors, large quantities of both.

You'll see. :beer:

ps: not trying to fool you. Just calling out bs when I see it. Especially when the facts are heavily stacked against C2.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Your response speaks volumes to your character.. :thumbdown:

For the record, I have C2 software on my car with their SRI. They've delivered just as advertised.

Goodbye, JLourie.


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Your response speaks volumes to your character.. :thumbdown:
> 
> For the record, I have C2 software on my car with their SRI. They've delivered just as advertised.
> 
> Goodbye, JLourie.


No dyno chart = no care. :thumbdown:

Put up, or shut up. 

This thread isn't about my character (remember, it's about how C2 and their vaporware tuning software, try and keep up, I know that is asking a lot, but do your best, okay?), nor do I care what you think of me, I'm not trying to sell / make a living from this place; C2 is and lying to customers isn't going to help their cause. Thanks though. :facepalm:

ps: you only think "they've delivered as advertised" because you don't know any better. Check some facts, do some comparisons and then come talk to me. :thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I guess we'll chalk that last one up as a "very helpful and technical post".


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I guess we'll chalk that last one up as a "very helpful and technical post".


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

JLourieR32 said:


> No dyno chart = no care. :thumbdown:
> 
> Put up, or shut up.
> 
> ...


keep digging yourself a hole. 
Dude, go play somewhere else. 
Fact is that C2 the only company in the market doing the impossible for the 2.5L guys. The rest have their one thumb in their ass and the other in their mouth. 
Who are you backing? APR? GIAC? UNITRONIC?
yeah those guys have SRI and a Software that matches. OH yeah, those guys have a turbo kit for the 2.5L too. :thumbdown:


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

eatrach said:


> keep digging yourself a hole.
> Dude, go play somewhere else.
> Fact is that C2 the only company in the market doing the impossible for the 2.5L guys. The rest have their one thumb in their ass and the other in their mouth.
> Who are you backing? APR? GIAC? UNITRONIC?
> yeah those guys have SRI and a Software that matches. OH yeah, those guys have a turbo kit for the 2.5L too. :thumbdown:


Still no proof. Still no dynos. Still no facts proving me wrong. Still don't care. Still all bs. :facepalm:

You fanboys will just believe anything they say with no proof huh? That's embarrassing. I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Nightshift?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

JLourieR32 said:


> Still no proof. Still no dynos. Still no facts proving me wrong. Still don't care. Still all bs. :facepalm:
> 
> You fanboys will just believe anything they say with no proof huh? That's embarrassing. I'm embarrassed for you.


listen drag queen, i deal with people like you all day: where is this? where is that? 
Shut up, and stop posting here. If you want numbers, then buy a software, an SRI yourself, and have dyno'ed.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow.. thats one insider and motivated fellow!!! But quite honestly, i am still waiting for the dyno of the sri.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

eatrach said:


> listen drag queen, i deal with people like you all day: where is this? where is that?
> Shut up, and stop posting here. If you want numbers, then buy a software, an SRI yourself, and have dyno'ed.


Are you calling me gay or saying that I like to live my life one quarter mile at a time? 

And I deal with dumbasses all day too (IE people like you) it's pretty annoying to have to deal with them here too. :thumbdown:

Why would I waste my hard earned money on something that hasn't been proven to do *anything*? hmm? Are you the guy that buys everything that is sold on an infomercial too? You probably have one of those leaf blower turbos installed too. THEY SAID IT IS FASTER SO I INSTALLED IT WITH NO PROOF OMG LOL!!!!111one. :facepalm:

You fanboys are hilarious. Blind faith in a company that is owned and operated by a criminal. You're worse than an Apple fan and that's really saying something.


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Wow.. thats one insider and motivated fellow!!! But quite honestly, i am still waiting for the dyno of the sri.
> 
> sent from tapatalk


You will forever be waiting. Hell APR will have engineered a SRI and software before C2 comes up with a dyno chart showing anything worth buying. :laugh:

This thread is a joke. The OP is either really early for April fools next year or really late from last years.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

JLourieR32 said:


> Your reading comprehension does not fail you ... Show me an 09+ 2.5L car running C2 software.



Your reading comprehension does fail you, however. I wasn't asking if you were asserting that they don't currently tune the Mk6. Everyone knows that, and we don't need you to tell us. :facepalm:

I was asking if your assertion was that they are not capable of ever doing it, which is ridiculous. 

So you have been utterly useless in this thread. But I'm willing to bet that's not a new position for you. :thumbdown:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

JLourieR32 said:


> Are you calling me gay or saying that I like to live my life one quarter mile at a time?
> 
> And I deal with dumbasses all day too (IE people like you) it's pretty annoying to have to deal with them here too. :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


well apparently, it takes one dumbass to know another.
you are just too funny. Wow, what a drama you are
if you don't like this thread, then stop ****ting here. If you don't like this site, then go **** somewhere else. 
Apparently, ignorance run rampant in this country, and you are the proof.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

JLourieR32 said:


> Good thing this isn't Vegas.


If it was, you'd be a chorus girl. :laugh:


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Your reading comprehension does fail you, however. I wasn't asking if you were asserting that they don't currently tune the Mk6. Everyone knows that, and we don't need you to tell us. :facepalm:
> 
> I was asking if your assertion was that they are not capable of ever doing it, which is ridiculous.
> 
> So you have been utterly useless in this thread. But I'm willing to bet that's not a new position for you. :thumbdown:





eatrach said:


> well apparently, it takes one dumbass to know another.
> you are just too funny. Wow, what a drama you are
> if you don't like this thread, then stop ****ting here. If you don't like this site, then go **** somewhere else.
> Apparently, ignorance run rampant in this country, and you are the proof.


 
Awwwww, look how butt hurt you all get when I call your beloved C2 out ... and after *ALL *of this ... not a single one of you have produced ONE bit of evidence that they have a flash for this car or even have a hope of flashing this car.

No one has produced a dyno plot for a C2 car with a SRI either... so until you have evidence of both, you're all too busy drinking the purple kool-aide to pull your heads out of your asses and take a f**king look around and realize there are companies that actually do what they say.  

Looks like I'm significantly MORE useful than all of you combined. The fresh voice of truth, honor and reason this thread and forum needs. JLourie, ruining dreams with truth and facts since 1955. I rather like it here, to be honest, so I think I'll stay and watch everyone cry when C2 misses their deadline. :laugh: Someone needs to keep you fanboys in check.



zevion said:


> If it was, you'd be a chorus girl. :laugh:


More like I'm the high roller. Driving nice cars and using my money wisely. Not on useless garbage. Nice try though. Thanks for playing. :thumbup: :wave:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

JLourieR32 said:


> More like I'm the high roller. Driving nice cars and using my money wisely. Not on useless garbage. Nice try though. Thanks for playing. :thumbup: :wave:


But I have your cars sir. And my Golf R is on order just like yours. And my MkV R32 is 570AWHP (as tuned by Jeff) and just waiting for clutch packs to put down ~670AWHP. In fact I have more invested in my R32 than all of yours car new (current and ordered). But most importantly I'm not here making baseless accusations about C2. Some high roller you are. Thanks for playing chorus girl.


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

zevion said:


> But I have your cars sir. And my Golf R is on order just like yours. And my MkV R32 is 570AWHP (as tuned by Jeff) and just waiting for clutch packs to put down ~670AWHP. In fact I have more invested in my R32 than all of yours car new (current and ordered). But most importantly I'm not here making baseless accusations about C2. Some high roller you are. Thanks for playing chorus girl.


First off, you know nothing about any of my car's listed in my profile, or any other cars that aren't VWs that aren't listed here ... What's that saying about assuming? Oh right you look like an ass. :facepalm:

Nothing in my posts is 'baseless' - I recommend you do a bit more research. I'd spell it out for you, but I don't like spoon-feeding noobs. 

Congrats on another dime-a-dozen big turbo R32. You've bravely gone where hundreds have gone before. :thumbup: IIRC, UM and C2 aren't exactly friendly ... what the hell are you doing in this thread defending C2 anyway?


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

i want to be the first non-turbo 09+ 2.5 with a tune!


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

JLourieR32 said:


> First off, you know nothing about any of my car's listed in my profile, or any other cars that aren't VWs that aren't listed here ... What's that saying about assuming? Oh right you look like an ass. :facepalm:
> 
> Nothing in my posts is 'baseless' - I recommend you do a bit more research. I'd spell it out for you, but I don't like spoon-feeding noobs.
> 
> Congrats on another dime-a-dozen big turbo R32. You've bravely gone where hundreds have gone before. :thumbup: IIRC, UM and C2 aren't exactly friendly ... what the hell are you doing in this thread defending C2 anyway?


Little sensitive aren't ya chorus girl. On the rag are ya? :laugh:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

zevion said:


> Little sensitive aren't ya chorus girl. On the rag are ya? :laugh:


the funny part of all this, is you guys are simply throwing insults his way, instead of getting the info he is so clearly trolling you for. if you believe that c2 will be ready, then get some dyno sheets or info from them.


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

zevion said:


> Little sensitive aren't ya chorus girl. On the rag are ya? :laugh:


Not at all, actually. I'm waiting for an answer to ANY of the questions I've asked.

Why are you waiting on clutch packs for your car? Why not just go the man-route and get a 6MT swap?


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

KyleCrish said:


> the funny part of all this, is you guys are simply throwing insults his way, instead of getting the info he is so clearly trolling you for. if you believe that c2 will be ready, then get some dyno sheets or info from them.


Let's see. He comes in here and says there's no way they have what it takes to put useful software together for 09+ then calls them crooks and liars and WE have to bring the evidence in defense? Seems like the burden of proof that they are crooks and liars is on him. Aside from that, the question about C2's abilities will become evident in time. However I just said my vote of confidence is in favor of C2 delivering, if not by Christmas, sometime shortly thereafter.



JLourieR32 said:


> Not at all, actually. I'm waiting for an answer to ANY of the questions I've asked.
> 
> Why are you waiting on clutch packs for your car? Why not just go the man-route and get a 6MT swap?


It just that your questions come off like accusations.

And I am pushing the DSG to it's limits as an exercise. 6 mt swap is an easy, well understood route. Show me another MkV R32 single turbo application putting 570 AWHP down on DSG with stock clutches and Jeff's software only. And will be pushing nearly 700 down when done. Comon, there's dozens right?


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

KyleCrish said:


> i want to be the first non-turbo 09+ 2.5 with a tune!


Not if I don't beat you to it. :beer:


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

zevion said:


> And I am pushing the DSG to it's limits as an exercise. 6 mt swap is an easy, well understood route. Show me another MkV R32 single turbo application putting 570 AWHP down on DSG with stock clutches and Jeff's software only. And will be pushing nearly 700 down when done. Comon, there's dozens right?


Looks like there has only ever been one successfully completed on a US-Spec car. I'd hardly call that an easy and well understood route.  I'd imagine there was more time put into that one car than all of your cars combined and then doubled.

RE your car status big turbo, stock clutches, etc etc: Would you like a cookie? No one cares, last time I checked you don't have a 2.5L motor in there, so gtfo.

And yes, the burden of proof IS on them. I've called them out as this being BS. I know why its BS, no one has shown me otherwise. Different security and WAY different tuning setup than the previous motor... which they barely can tune as it is. I owe you nothing, they owe me everything.

ps I'm not here to doubt Jeff's abilities. I'm here to question C2's and what you're doing here pissing on me when you're in bed with their competition anyway?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

JLourieR32 said:


> Awwwww, look how butt hurt you all get when I call your beloved C2 out ... and after *ALL *of this ... not a single one of you have produced ONE bit of evidence that they have a flash for this car or even have a hope of flashing this car.
> 
> No one has produced a dyno plot for a C2 car with a SRI either... so until you have evidence of both, you're all too busy drinking the purple kool-aide to pull your heads out of your asses and take a f**king look around and realize there are companies that actually do what they say.
> 
> ...


you are more like a looserful than any of us:thumbdown:. While you have 1 thumb in your mouth, and then the other in your ass, C2 has finished the +09 software program stage 1. And maybe, just maybe you ought to look at C2 history. 
And I don't have to prove to anyone any evidence to anyone. let's say they didn't, I am not going to bitch and cry like you. So what, things happen, and we'll just have to wait. Disappointed? Hardly. At least, I am not going to be all drama about it like you are. 
Yeah there are significant amount of companies out there, but none has more products for the 2.5L Maybe you ought to do your homework. 
And listen guy, do us a big favor, stop being a looser around here. Go fetch a bone somewhere. you are wasting your time with us.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

Adam Pristas said:


> Not if I don't beat you to it. :beer:


we'll see what happens in the coming weeks.

zevion: you do know that jeff doesnt work for c2 now, right?


----------



## JLourieR32 (May 3, 2011)

eatrach said:


> you are more like a looserful than any of us:thumbdown:. While you have 1 thumb in your mouth, and then the other in your ass, C2 has finished the +09 software program stage 1. And maybe, just maybe you ought to look at C2 history.
> And I don't have to prove to anyone any evidence to anyone. let's say they didn't, I am not going to bitch and cry like you. So what, things happen, and we'll just have to wait. Disappointed? Hardly. At least, I am not going to be all drama about it like you are.
> Yeah there are significant amount of companies out there, but none has more products for the 2.5L Maybe you ought to do your homework.
> And listen guy, do us a big favor, stop being a looser around here. Go fetch a bone somewhere. you are wasting your time with us.


Oh, they've finished up a 09+ Stage 1 flash have they? I don't see it listed on their site. I don't see any cars running it. They've sent someone an email SAYING they've finished a stage 1 flash. Doesn't mean it exists. With something like this you think they'd want to be first to market against all the other competition, this isn't something you 'sit' on.

Look at what history with C2? How they have been reusing the same old software again and again even though its still plagued with the same old problems? How cars running their SRI and software run like crap and perform even worse? What history am I looking at here that supports the theory that they're going to do something groundbreaking? ... I'm just not seeing it...

I'm not upset, I'm the furthest thing from upset. I think this is hilarious. You're the ones calling me names and telling me I'm an idiot and all that. If you're going to do it, at least have proper grammar, spelling and sentence structure. I guess that just comes with the territory of dealing with C2 customers. 

I've never once changed my story, even when pressed for facts. I've provided them. You continuously call me a troll but keep responding. I'm just here looking for some simple evidence and until I get it, I'm going to be here, calling C2 out. What is even more funny is how silent they've been. If they had something to show they'd be here ... but things have been pretty quiet on the C2 front... frighteningly quiet.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

JLourieR32 said:


> Looks like there has only ever been one successfully completed on a US-Spec car. I'd hardly call that an easy and well understood route.  I'd imagine there was more time put into that one car than all of your cars combined and then doubled.


But a 6mt conversion isn't complicated and getting the DSG to put down real torque has not been done. So it's still worth the challenge. More time was put into mine, I'm certain. DSG has been out 5 times. Tried prototype clutches from SSP and Southbend and three OEM sets. Two separate DSGs. Then the rest of the build, which was done several times over during 2.5 years. I suggest your assumptions are probably wrong. But then again, that's the issue with you. You're all about making baseless accusations and statements.



JLourieR32 said:


> RE your car status big turbo, stock clutches, etc etc: Would you like a cookie? No one cares, last time I checked you don't have a 2.5L motor in there, so gtfo.


I have a 2010 Golf with a 2.5L which is why I'm here. Why are you here?



JLourieR32 said:


> And yes, the burden of proof IS on them. I've called them out as this being BS. I know why its BS, no one has shown me otherwise. Different security and WAY different tuning setup than the previous motor... which they barely can tune as it is. I owe you nothing, they owe me everything.


You're calling them out with NO evidence. You have no evidence that this is BS.



JLourieR32 said:


> ps I'm not here to doubt Jeff's abilities. I'm here to question C2's and what you're doing here pissing on me when you're in bed with their competition anyway?


I'm pissing on you because your approach to C2 is unfair since you have come here calling BS with nothing to back it up except your sour feelings. And I don't care about the sh*t between C2 and UM, it's their sh*t. I like them both and stay right out of the other crap. Jeff flew out to Minneapolis to tune my car for a few days and I loved his work. I have also had Chris's help with parts for my builds and it was done reliably. Period.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

KyleCrish said:


> zevion: you do know that jeff doesnt work for c2 now, right?


Of course. I like them both and stay completely out of their sh*t. Jeff is responsible for the custom tuning of my R32 and C2 provided many parts for the build. Initially I worked with them both together as C2. They split during my build then they BOTH fulfilled their responsibilities to complete the build. I spoke to Jeff last night about additional DSG software work they are doing and flashing to my car this week. My car will likely be on the UM stand at H2Oi in 2012 (if H20i happens).

And I'm not backing Chris because I have an issue with Jeff. Jeff is an awesome guy and a fantastic tuner. But from day one, Chris was also good to me and he followed through on his end of the deal. Sooo, I just don't want to hear some guy show up and accuse Chris of being a liar and a crook without evidence. He's says he brought the evidence, but I don't see it. The lack of a 2.5 tune for 09+ at this exact moment doesn't mean anything.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Wow. What is going on here? Admittedly I've only read the last page but it's all I need. 
Gotta lock this for arguing, name-calling, and all sorts of crap.


Edit: btw I see people in this thread all arguing but basically saying the same thing: that Jeff and Chris are good guys. Least you all agree on one thing!  now calm down, it's just the inter-www

Nate


----------

